# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  الأسس العامة مع التطبيق على الاتجاهات التشريعية

## د.عدنان

*الأسس العامة مع التطبيق على الاتجاهات التشريعية**الحديثة فى التنظيم القضائي*

----------

